# Yup, Im New.



## lukemerrill (Oct 22, 2007)

HI, Luke here. Doing my smoking in Idaho, I have minimal experiance, used to have a little chief smoker from lurh-jensen a long time ago. Getting back into it with a CampChef Smoke Vault 24. Did my first smoke about a week ago, and it turned out ok, everyone said it was great but i rank it as ok. Used the E-course info thanks for that. There is alot of great information here. I appreciate the time and effort you all put in to make this such a great and informative site.


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahhh   Welcome once again... I know a few folk here use that model, and they'll be along to help ya with tips and mods... 

"If ya can smell smoke..yer smokin'"


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    What part of Idaho?


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Luke!  I haven't been here all that long but there's tons of info here....take advantage of the knowledge here and ask lots of questions!


----------



## lukemerrill (Oct 22, 2007)

Just a little west of Boise


----------



## vlap (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! Glad to have ya.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 22, 2007)

welcome to SMF!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Luke, glad you joined us!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are welcome here


----------



## pescadero (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to have you on board.  You have come to the right place.  I know you will enjoy yourself.

Skip


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We would love to answer any questions you might have to help the OK smoke turn into fabulous.


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Luke, questions are more than welcomed here ,ask away , don't forget some q-view from time to time ( everytime 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ) we all love pics , see ya in the forums .


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Luke. Jump right in and use the knowledge provided by the many friendly folks on the forum.


----------



## meowey (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Luke, Glad to have you here


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Luke -

Your gonna love the Smoke Vault! It's great for hot or cold smoking, baking, dehydrating just about anything you can think to do! Enjoy!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 23, 2007)

Hiya, Luke.  Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Luke, good to know we have another member from Idaho. I spent a lot of time there, all good. Anyway we can help? Just ask us.


----------



## roger (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Luke, your at the right place, lottsa good people and info, have fun.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome, Luke! Glad to have you with us. Lots of friendly folks here, always willing to give you a hand if you ask.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Luke! Remember to take lots of pictures for us.


----------

